# Which nationality do your manners belong to?



## Taggart

When in Rome, do as the Romans, right? Everyone has their little quirks, things that they think are more important than others. But what do yours really reveal about your personality? Take this quick quiz to find out which nationality you should really be!

I got British:



> You are very sensitive to the social environment around you and try to avoid confrontation and offending others at all costs. "Sorry" is perhaps your favorite word and you find yourself saying it even when you know you probably don't need to: you would rather be too polite than not polite enough.


----------



## Ingélou

I got British - unsurprisingly, since I drive everyone berserk with my reiterated sorries.


----------



## Guest

I got Swiss !! Thing is, there's Italian Swiss, French Swiss and German Swiss (and another one that I can't remember). I don't want to be Swiss. I shall now throw myself into a bowl of hot fondue.


----------



## omega

Obviously, I have British manners









I feel flattered!


----------



## omega

TalkingHead said:


> I got Swiss !! Thing is, there's Italian Swiss, French Swiss and German Swiss (and another one that I can't remember). I don't want to be Swiss. I shall now throw myself into a bowl of hot fondue.


What do Swiss manners consist in?


----------



## Guest

Swiss manners? Taking everyone's gold and not getting involved in major conflagrations.


----------



## ptr

> You are
> *German!*
> German manners really do flow in your veins! You were taught very early on what was acceptable and what wasn't. At home and among your friends, you can be a very open and warm person, but you are often colder and more professional when it comes to meeting new people or work situations.


Utterly, utterly wrong!

/ptr


----------



## Guest

My commiserations, ptr !!!


----------



## Guest

Swiss!
You are just like a Swiss train: practically perfect in every single way. Of course, being on time is very important to you and you are always neat and tidy, but there's as a clumsy, quirky side to you that just seems to draw other people in. You're funny, uncomplicated and quite laid-back – good for you!

...even though I answered I'm usually late!


----------



## Guest

TalkingHead said:


> Swiss manners? Taking everyone's gold and not getting involved in major conflagrations.


No, just keep the gold!


----------



## AnotherSpin

I got British, certainly they do not have answer "Ukrainian"...


----------



## Antiquarian

I got British! I wonder if it's because I like to drink wine instead of cold beer (ugh!). The probability seems high.


----------



## Sloe

I have British manners.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

You are
British!
You are very sensitive to the social environment around you and try to avoid confrontation and offending others at all costs. “Sorry” is perhaps your favorite word and you find yourself saying it even when you know you probably don't need to: you would rather be too polite than not polite enough.

Well, just like the majority so far.


----------



## Ingélou

We must be the politest music forum in the world!!!
(Oh sorry - better not be bigheaded about it...)


----------



## cwarchc

I got German?


You are
German!
German manners really do flow in your veins! You were taught very early on what was acceptable and what wasn't. At home and among your friends, you can be a very open and warm person, but you are often colder and more professional when it comes to meeting new people or work situations.


----------



## clara s

Spanish!

Your mannerisms match your fiery personality! You are a very open, warm person 
and are exceptionally friendly to everyone you meet – even if you've never met them before. 
But you are really in your element when it comes to a party – you are loud, 
extroverted and loads of fun. 

... ¡Salud! vamos para un bar español hahaha


----------



## mmsbls

Well I got British, but that surprised me. I wonder what the possible answers are? Is there a US American? If so, no one has gotten that?


----------



## Dim7

I got

You don't have any manners!

Being a completely immoral psychopath you always disregard the needs of others. You are not only selfish, but enjoy the suffering of others. You are basically beyond salvation at this point, so you might as well continue your life as you have up to this point because you're going to hell anyway.


----------



## clara s

Dim7 said:


> I got
> 
> You don't have any manners!
> 
> Being a completely immoral psychopath you always disregard the needs of others. You are not only selfish, but enjoy the suffering of others. You are basically beyond salvation at this point, so you might as well continue your life as you have up to this point because you're going to hell anyway.


... you may proceed, revealing the nationality now, that matches the description


----------



## SarahNorthman

I am British. I wouldn't have guessed that.


----------



## SarahNorthman

mmsbls said:


> Well I got British, but that surprised me. I wonder what the possible answers are? Is there a US American? If so, no one has gotten that?


I was wondering this as well. I had assumed mine would fall under that spectrum. Oh well.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Says I am British in my manners.


----------



## Triplets

I got Martian! I knew that I should change my underwear before it turns green!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

> You are
> British!
> You are very sensitive to the social environment around you and try to avoid confrontation and offending others at all costs. "Sorry" is perhaps your favorite word and you find yourself saying it even when you know you probably don't need to: you would rather be too polite than not polite enough.


I would have been surprised by any other result; this is the person who apologises to furniture and walls on a regular basis.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I got Japanese. Quite surprised, actually - I thought I was just diffident (albeit politely so) in a quintessentially low-key British way.


----------



## senza sordino

I got Japanese, not really that surprising. I always try to be polite even here on the faceless and anonymous internet. 

(Bows in deference as he signs off this post)


----------



## Mahlerian

I got British as well. Funny, I've spent more time in both Germany and Japan.


----------



## Art Rock

You are
*Japanese!*
Etiquette is very, very important to you - after all, Japanese social conventions have been around for thousands of years. Even forgetting about the simplest of rules can be seen as a sign of serious disrespect, so you are always careful to be as polite as possible. Whenever you travel somewhere new, you find the new social customs a little confusing and much prefer to stick to what you know.


----------



## Pugg

You are

Japanese!
Etiquette is very, very important to you – after all, Japanese social conventions have been around for thousands of years. Even forgetting about the simplest of rules can be seen as a sign of serious disrespect, so you are always careful to be as polite as possible. Whenever you travel somewhere new, you find the new social customs a little confusing and much prefer to stick to what you know.


----------



## Guest

Dim7 said:


> I got
> 
> You don't have any manners!
> 
> Being a completely immoral psychopath you always disregard the needs of others. You are not only selfish, but enjoy the suffering of others. You are basically beyond salvation at this point, so you might as well continue your life as you have up to this point because you're going to hell anyway.


Welsh?
[No offense to them meant at all !!]


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ingélou said:


> We must be the politest music forum in the world!!!
> (Oh sorry - better not be bigheaded about it...)


I would have thought the Japenese were generally more polite than the Brits in terms of what they value culturally.


----------



## Ingélou

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I would have thought the Japenese were generally more polite than the Brits in terms of what they value culturally.


Ahem... it was a joke. 
Sorry!


----------



## Art Rock

I thought it was fun to do see the opposite as well.... by filling in the least applicable answer for every questions. I'm definitely not Spanish.


----------



## mmsbls

Art Rock said:


> I thought it was fun to do see the opposite as well.... by filling in the least applicable answer for every questions. I'm definitely not Spanish.


I did the same thing and also got Spanish.


----------



## Sloe

Art Rock said:


> I thought it was fun to do see the opposite as well.... by filling in the least applicable answer for every questions. I'm definitely not Spanish.


I did the opposite too and my manners became British the same as when I answered how I really am.


----------



## sospiro

> You are German!
> German manners really do flow in your veins! You were taught very early on what was acceptable and what wasn't. At home and among your friends, you can be a very open and warm person, but you are often colder and more professional when it comes to meeting new people or work situations.


I'm not but I'm very honoured! I love Germany, the people and their way of life and if I didn't live in UK, it would be a country I would love to live in.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

I got Japanese, I sure as hell ain't British. (I'm actually from Puerto Rico).


----------



## Cosmos

I got...BRITISH?!?!!!?

I've offended the founding fathers of America!!! I've disappointed mother again!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

It's the third or the fourth of these "inner nationality" quizzes I've done around here, and so far none of them is right :lol:


----------



## Ukko

I got German. Probably because several questions could generate only a 'sorta', rather inaccurate response. Pretty sure most Germans would object to the Northern Appalachian hillbilly association.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Persian and - in spite of many of my countrymen - very proud of it.


----------



## ArtMusic

International cosmopolitan, one world.


----------



## Morimur

British — and I don't even drink.


----------



## musicrom

I interestingly got Japanese, despite being born in Eastern Europe and having lived in the United States for most of my life.


----------



## Celloman

I am British!

Which isn't surprising, because I'm a _huge_ Anglophile. I'm technically a Yank, but I really don't fit in at all around here. People in my town are rude all the time…they must be French!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Celloman said:


> I am British!
> 
> Which isn't surprising, because I'm a _huge_ Anglophile. I'm technically a Yank, but I really don't fit in at all around here. People in my town are rude all the time…they must be French!


I find this interesting I mean I am a "yank" myself. And I got British myself. I was a bit surprised because I thought my manners were more on the American....though I can come off a bit formal at times. Though I have been told by others that when I talk via text that I can pass as "English"....whatever that means.


----------



## Guest

Celloman said:


> I'm a _huge_ Anglophile


So what would make a person an Anglophile? I don't mean the characteristics, I mean "WHY"????!!!


----------



## Krummhorn

It says I am British. Happy with that


----------



## Celloman

dogen said:


> So what would make a person an Anglophile? I don't mean the characteristics, I mean "WHY"????!!!


British culture is ripping good, that's why! A country that can boast about Shakespeare, Handel, and the Beatles all at the same time must have its ruddy act together. It's right smashing, wot?


----------



## hpowders

I'm "British", yet I visit the dentist twice a year. Clearly an annoying contradiction.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Celloman said:


> British culture is ripping good, that's why! A country that can boast about Shakespeare, Handel, and the Beatles all at the same time must have its ruddy act together. It's right smashing, wot?


Absolutely! If I was not a Germanophile, I would be an Anglophile too, if only for the literature. From Beowulf to The Hobbit, it is all brilliant!


----------



## Guest

Celloman said:


> British culture is ripping good, that's why! A country that can boast about Shakespeare, Handel, and the Beatles all at the same time must have its ruddy act together. It's right smashing, wot?


Spiffing, old bean. What ho.


----------



## isorhythm

I got British.

I suspect American is not an option because no one has gotten it. I believe my manners are in fact American.


----------



## sospiro

Celloman said:


> ... People in my town are rude all the time…they must be French!


People are always saying that about the French but I found them charming. I know a bit of French but there's one phrase which gets me out of trouble if I can't remember what to say.

"Pardon, je ne parle pas français, je suis anglais" and an apologetic shrug.


----------



## Ingélou

A shrug on its own will get you a long way in France, apparently! 

[video]http://twentytwowords.com/how-to-get-by-in-a-french-conversation-without-knowing-how-to-speak-french/[/video]

I think they *have* left out 'American' - which seems a bit of an oversight.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Oh lord the excessive Britishness is overwhelming! I'm not trying to sound ignorant or anything but a lot of the phrases just make me laugh. I suppose we have some too that are just the same. Its great to read it all though! I also have to agree that the British have much more to brag about than us Americans.


----------



## Celloman

SiegendesLicht said:


> Absolutely! If I was not a Germanophile, I would be an Anglophile too, if only for the literature. From Beowulf to The Hobbit, it is all brilliant!


Who says you can't be both?


----------



## Figleaf

I got German- appropriately enough for a self-hating English person who has suffered a sense of humour failure as a consequence of recent political events.


----------



## Guest

Figleaf said:


> I got German- appropriately enough for a self-hating English person who has suffered a sense of humour failure as a consequence of recent political events.


Verily thou hast been visited by an unwelcome touch of the vapours. Such flutterings!


----------



## Guest

Celloman said:


> Who says you can't be both?


Her Madge manages to.


----------



## LancsMan

Seems I'm Japanese at heart. But I hate Karaoke!!!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Figleaf said:


> I got German- appropriately enough for *a self-hating English person * who has suffered a sense of humour failure as a consequence of recent political events.


Sorry to hear that. I believe nobody should be self-hating, not the English, nor the Germans for that matter (says a Belarusian who loves to play a very stereotypical German - but not self-hating :lol: )


----------



## schigolch

I'm rather surprised, because my questionnaire came back as... Spanish!.

Yes, I'm Spanish, but I wasn't expecting the survey analysis to be so precise an instrument.


----------



## hpowders

Ha! All those who got "British" are extremely punctual! I've always been that, if nothing else!


----------



## Krummhorn

We truly enjoyed our limited time in the UK. It was my first visit (2010) where my wife had been several times before. Salisbury was one of my favourite places; we stayed at the Old Mill hotel. 

Enjoyed also driving on the "correct side" of the road. We in America apparently are driving on the "wrong" side :lol:


----------



## Kivimees

Krummhorn said:


> Enjoyed also driving on the "correct side" of the road. We in America apparently are driving on the "wrong" side :lol:


You enjoyed that? It's frightens me to no end!


----------



## SarahNorthman

Kivimees said:


> You enjoyed that? It's frightens me to no end!


But we are literally driving on the "right" side of the road.


----------



## Guest

Krummhorn said:


> We in America apparently are driving on the "wrong" side :lol:


You are, but everyone seems to cope with it admirably by all doing the same.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Kivimees said:


> You enjoyed that? It's frightens me to no end!


well, get on the correct side of the road then - hahaha!


----------



## pianississimo

I got German. I did some other tests and found out that I'm also Irish and honest and Charles Dickens should be my mentor. I am also 50% Californian. 
I should stop doing tests.


----------



## mellame

"You are
Japanese!
Etiquette is very, very important to you – after all, Japanese social conventions have been around for thousands of years. Even forgetting about the simplest of rules can be seen as a sign of serious disrespect, so you are always careful to be as polite as possible. Whenever you travel somewhere new, you find the new social customs a little confusing and much prefer to stick to what you know."

Interesting! I definitely wasn't expecting that, although I do really admire Japan as well as the lovely manners of its people.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Celloman said:


> Who says you can't be both?


I have only so much vacation and a limited budget to spend on travelling to one of these places, so I have to make choices!

I've been told a couple times by various people that the place/time I would most fit into is the German _Kaiserreich_ (1871 - 1918), the era of Bismarck and King Ludwig of Bavaria, of Germany spreading her wings and going full-speed into modernity and yet not losing herself in it, the era that will never come again.


----------



## Albert7

I'm straight out of Compton... ummmm... oops wrong area.

I meant Queens.


----------



## Levanda

I got British is not make sense I am Lithuanian with strong cultural issues with Russia.


----------



## Taggart

Levanda said:


> I got British is not make sense I am Lithuanian with strong cultural issues with Russia.


Scottish would have been better. There was a strong Lithuanian community in the town where I grew up. The BBC website has a big feature on this but is difficult to give working links to - google for Lanarkshire Lithuanians and you may find it.


----------



## D Smith

British, unsurprisingly.


----------

